# Advice for new music teachers



## sjwells (Jun 11, 2011)

Good afternoon to all of you. I am a retired music teacher who taught for over 35 years. I learned a lot from those kids all those years! I'd like to share some of what I learned from time to time with those of you just beginning your journey in world of music education. Today I'll just leave you with a few words of wisdom that hold a lot of credence. Love the kids and treat them with respect. Expect them to give their best and when they do, praise them!:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I didn't think music teachers retired. Welcome, sjwells.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Seems this one hasnt either - look forward to hearing more!


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

How did you stand dealing with kids who never practice ever?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

In my humble opinion, I'd give more credit to this *first time poster* if he/she hadn't posted a link to a commercial site that sells stuff as his signature. Some spammers are getting creative and I am weary of first posts with promotional material.


----------

